# Leni Klum - Im Bikini auf einer Yacht - 2021-08-04 x7



## Haldan Umberto da Venga (16 Sep. 2021)




----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2021)

*AW: Leni Klum im Bikini auf einer Yacht - 2021-08-04*

Herzlichen Dank für Leni.


----------



## atlantis (16 Sep. 2021)

vielen Dank :thumbup:


----------



## Tittelelli (16 Sep. 2021)

von Beruf Tochter. Ohne den Namen wäre sie eine unbekannte Tante


----------



## Thomas111 (16 Sep. 2021)

Geiler als die Mama!!!


----------



## Alex1411 (16 Sep. 2021)

Passt - wenn sie nur nicht so kurz wäre.
Vielen Dank


----------



## didi33 (16 Sep. 2021)

Vielen Dank.


----------



## redbeard (16 Sep. 2021)

Thomas111 schrieb:


> Geiler als die Mama!!!



Seh' ich genauso, und das liegt nicht am Alter...

:thx: für die pics!


----------



## wepster (16 Sep. 2021)

danke :thx:


----------



## 307898X2 (16 Sep. 2021)

ihre Möpse sind nicht von Mama zu groß zu perfekt die kommen vom Papawinkwink2


----------



## pofan (17 Sep. 2021)

:thx: DANKE :thx::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## pappa (17 Sep. 2021)

Danke für Leni. Ein hübsches Kind geworden.


----------



## howdyminjung (17 Sep. 2021)

Danke, erstaunlich üppig


----------



## HaPeKa (17 Sep. 2021)

Eigentlich ganz nett, aber schade dass die Möpse nicht natürlich sind! 
Trotzdem für die Bilder: :thx:


----------



## JoeKoon (17 Sep. 2021)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Ingggo123 (17 Sep. 2021)

nicht übel!


----------



## Daemon619 (18 Sep. 2021)

:thx: für den Upp


----------



## guds99 (18 Sep. 2021)

uhhhhh hot


----------



## Punisher (18 Sep. 2021)

geile Dinger


----------



## Tittelelli (18 Sep. 2021)

Punisher schrieb:


> geile Dinger



winzige Kugeln :WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Daemon619 (29 Sep. 2021)

Danke dafür :thx:


----------



## Unknackbar (29 Sep. 2021)

Big mommy milkers- nice


----------



## Thomas111 (1 Okt. 2021)

Alex1411 schrieb:


> Passt - wenn sie nur nicht so kurz wäre.
> Vielen Dank




Na, immerhin fast 170 cm!!!!


----------



## dante_23 (12 Okt. 2021)

HaPeKa schrieb:


> Eigentlich ganz nett, aber schade dass die Möpse nicht natürlich sind!
> Trotzdem für die Bilder: :thx:



ihre brüste müssen nicht unbedingt vom schönheits-doc sein. anhand von bikini bildern ist es nahezu unmöglich zu sagen, ob echt, oder unecht.
klar, leni ist recht schlank, und da sind große brüste relativ selten, jedoch, es gibt einige frauen, die zwar sehr schlank sind, gleichzeitig aber üppige titten vorweisen können.
siehe eine amy reid, oder lucie wilde 

*Amy Reid*


 

 

*Lucie Wilde*


----------



## albert (13 Okt. 2021)

wer ist der Papa?


----------



## netta (14 Okt. 2021)

albert schrieb:


> wer ist der Papa?



Ich glaub Flavio Briatore, aber bei der Heidi kann man nicht so sicher sein. Vielleicht kennst du den Witz mit dem Manta-Fahrer und seiner Antenne


----------



## sig681 (14 Okt. 2021)

Genauso wie ihre Mutter, weiß genau wo die Papparazzi lauern...


----------



## SanFelix (16 Okt. 2021)

Dankeschön


----------



## Frantz00 (16 Okt. 2021)

Die hatte mit 17 schon die erste Busen-OP? Echt?


----------



## SanFelix (16 Okt. 2021)

Frantz00 schrieb:


> Die hatte mit 17 schon die erste Busen-OP? Echt?



Glaub ich wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Sankekur (17 Okt. 2021)

Leni ist zweifellos auf dem richtigen Weg


----------



## murmel (18 Okt. 2021)

Sehr hübsch, Danke


----------



## willis (27 Okt. 2021)

Ich denk auch, alles echt, und davon dann ganz schön reichlich


----------



## shisaka (31 Okt. 2021)

Vielen Dank für Leni!


----------



## ewu50 (1 Nov. 2021)

Herzlichen Dank für Leni


----------



## Tittelelli (1 Nov. 2021)

hier kommen die "EXPERTEN" zu Wort. Noch nie einen nackten Busen in Natura gesehen
aber hier die große Ahnung. Ist wie wenn der Blinde die Farbe erklärt


----------



## boggensack224 (1 Nov. 2021)

Da wird der Kaulitz aber Augen machen...! DANKE!!!


----------



## kardinho (2 Nov. 2021)

Sehr sexy! Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## Hans80 (3 Nov. 2021)

Ganz die mama


----------



## willis (3 Nov. 2021)

boggensack224 schrieb:


> Da wird der Kaulitz aber Augen machen...! DANKE!!!



Vielleicht war er ja clever ...


----------



## pommes11 (4 Nov. 2021)

ein schönes Nachwuchstalent. danke


----------



## begoodtonite (6 Nov. 2021)

Muss man hier minderjährige Damen posten?


----------



## Bobo7575 (6 Nov. 2021)

:thx::thx::thx::thxanke


----------



## WastedPenguin (6 Nov. 2021)

Sehr Schick


----------



## Testos (29 Nov. 2021)

Danke! So heiß!


----------



## cyanet (12 Dez. 2021)

307898X2 schrieb:


> ihre Möpse sind nicht von Mama zu groß zu perfekt die kommen vom Papawinkwink2



Also mal ohne Quatsch - die sind doch (jetzt schon) definitiv größer als Hans und Franz? :thumbup:


----------



## Wikan (12 Dez. 2021)

großartig danke


----------



## Sheldor (12 Dez. 2021)

Hab sie noch nie gesehen vorher. Wirklich hübsch! :thx:


----------



## Pystar (21 Dez. 2021)

Schöne Bilder, vielen Dank


----------



## golumbeck57 (30 Dez. 2021)

Thomas111 schrieb:


> Geiler als die Mama!!!


da hast du aber sowas von recht
:thumbup:


----------



## Bausa (1 Jan. 2022)

Ein toller Körper!!!!!


----------



## theking84 (1 Jan. 2022)

Wow, vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## BenisBoi88 (17 Jan. 2022)

ich freu mich schon auf mehr von ihr


----------



## phantom512 (10 Feb. 2022)

Yummy tatas. thank you for the pics


----------



## tobi102004 (18 Feb. 2022)

Herzlichen Dank für Leni.


----------



## Lehmann2050 (20 Feb. 2022)

:thx:

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Cum92 (12 März 2022)

Sehr geil


----------



## Stockingfan23 (12 März 2022)

Super sexy die Leni


----------



## lenny107 (15 März 2022)

sehr sexy,schöne Fotos


----------



## lenny107 (15 März 2022)

Da hat die Tochter aber mehr zu bieten.........


----------



## muell27 (16 März 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## hsams (25 März 2022)

Danke, mega Bilder


----------



## JoeKoon (25 März 2022)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Pailg92 (27 März 2022)

Danke für Leni


----------



## Richtblock (29 März 2022)

Holla die Waldfee


----------



## iloveturtles (23 Apr. 2022)

wow, sie ist so hübsch


----------



## badman42 (1 Mai 2022)

sehr schöne bilder.


----------



## Tittelelli (1 Mai 2022)

von Beruf Tochter, Kann sonst auch nichts anders


----------



## suga37 (1 Mai 2022)

wirklich gut gebaut die Klum Tochter, danke


----------



## Freddy53 (7 Mai 2022)

Hübscher als ihre Mutter


----------



## vrcslt97 (7 Mai 2022)

Ordentliche Glocken hat die süße Leni 😄 Darf man ja jetzt sagen, sie ist ja endlich 18.


----------



## JoeKoon (7 Mai 2022)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Austin (8 Mai 2022)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## tiger571 (11 Mai 2022)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## dannysid (13 Mai 2022)

cyanet schrieb:


> Also mal ohne Quatsch - die sind doch (jetzt schon) definitiv größer als Hans und Franz? :thumbup:



Heidi hat im Interview selber gesagt sie hätte "mehr Busen" als sie selber


----------



## Malbeth6 (15 Mai 2022)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## rockadezocka (15 Mai 2022)

vielen dank!


----------



## Linuxchick05 (7 Juni 2022)

HaPeKa schrieb:


> Eigentlich ganz nett, aber schade dass die Möpse nicht natürlich sind!
> Trotzdem für die Bilder: :thx:



Quelle?

Vielen Dank für die Bilder


----------



## Flying_Finn (7 Juni 2022)

Danke vielmals


----------



## syd67 (7 Juni 2022)

boggensack224 schrieb:


> Da wird der Kaulitz aber Augen machen...! DANKE!!!



Warum?die Tokio Twins wussten schon worauf sie sich einlassen. Wenn die kleine Klum nur halb so N.tge.l Wie ihre Mama ist haben die Twins jede menge zu tunwink2wink2wink2


----------



## Nik1979 (7 Juni 2022)

Holla die Waldfee, danke für die kleine Klum mit den großen Argumenten.


----------



## DerSega (7 Juni 2022)

Sehr schöne Bilder. Danke


----------



## Nerrew (7 Juni 2022)

vielen Dank


----------



## KekzRambo (8 Juni 2022)

Bin gespannt was uns da in Zukunft noch erwartet. Dankeschön!


----------



## Nik1979 (8 Juni 2022)

KekzRambo schrieb:


> Bin gespannt was uns da in Zukunft noch erwartet. Dankeschön!



Oh ich glaube da wird noch viel Gutes (und Nacktes) kommen. :thx:


----------



## OnkelHotte (9 Juni 2022)

in Sachen Freizügigkeit am Strand darf sie gern mal bei der Mama nachfragen...


----------



## Tittelelli (9 Juni 2022)

auf der Reeperbahn wird immer Nachwuchs gesucht


----------



## Darth Tittious (10 Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank. Ich bin gespannt was da in Zukunft so kommt.


----------



## SchreinerS (10 Juni 2022)

Danke für Leni!


----------



## user031110 (12 Juni 2022)

:thumbup: Tausend Dank!!!


----------



## Heinz Boese (12 Juni 2022)

Mann sind die Dick Mann!


----------



## Fischli1811 (12 Juni 2022)

Sehr nett anzusehen, danke dafür.


----------



## Adahma (12 Juni 2022)

Wow! Vielen Dank.


----------



## Johhnyrandom (13 Juni 2022)

Gute Gene hat sie


----------



## schmucker01 (14 Juni 2022)

Danke für Leni


----------



## Bastos1 (15 Juni 2022)

Heiße Bilder!


----------



## ginko (16 Juni 2022)

super, muchas gracias


----------



## schmucker01 (24 Juni 2022)

MÄCHTIG! Danke für Leni


----------



## r2m (25 Juni 2022)

Ganz schön geil!


----------



## djvollcull (25 Juni 2022)

Die Reling stört …


----------



## clafis71 (28 Juni 2022)

Sehr adrett, danke für die schönen Bilder von Leni!


----------



## michimann (28 Juni 2022)

gute Gene
Vielen Dank


----------



## kbaum25 (8 Juli 2022)

Danke für Leni


----------



## Mr_Morph (8 Juli 2022)

Vielen dank für Leni!!


----------



## amoe12345 (8 Juli 2022)

Sehr nett! Viele dank


----------



## Brodero (9 Juli 2022)

Danke


----------



## Randolf (9 Juli 2022)

vielen dank


----------



## kucki (9 Juli 2022)

die geräte sind mit sicherheit echt


----------



## makavelithedon (9 Juli 2022)

Big thx für die Süsse


----------



## balu12 (9 Juli 2022)

danke


----------



## NEW JAMES BOND (9 Juli 2022)

Bei Heidi sind es Hans und Franz - bei Leni wohl Big Hans und Big Franz!


----------



## tk99 (9 Juli 2022)

Mann, dass sind aber mega Moppen!!!


----------



## Cormier (9 Juli 2022)

Leni wird uns in Zukunft sicherlich noch viel Freude machen.


----------



## punkskull89 (10 Juli 2022)

Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## Erlkönig (6 Okt. 2022)

Schöne Bilder , Merci.


----------



## GrandeH (6 Okt. 2022)

Danke dafür!


----------



## funtasia (7 Okt. 2022)

vielen dank- lässt sich gut anschauen


----------



## capri216 (26 Okt. 2022)

HaPeKa schrieb:


> Eigentlich ganz nett, aber schade dass die Möpse nicht natürlich sind!
> Trotzdem für die Bilder: :thx:


Du glaubst doch nicht das die mit 18 schon beim Doc war ?


----------



## capri216 (26 Okt. 2022)

Thomas111 schrieb:


> Na, immerhin fast 170 cm!!!!


 1,63 ist nicht fast 1,70


----------



## Oli229 (27 Okt. 2022)

Dankeschön


----------



## nicco12 (13 Nov. 2022)

She looks so hot! Thanks for Leni!


----------

